# Railman wakes from 19yr coma...



## jamesontheroad (Jun 3, 2007)

Story from BBC News (follow the link for video)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/6715313.stm



> *Pole wakes up from 19-year coma*
> Last Updated: Saturday, 2 June 2007, 15:40 GMT 16:40 UK
> 
> A Polish man has woken up from a 19-year coma to find the Communist party no longer in power and food no longer rationed, Polish TV reports.
> ...


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Jun 3, 2007)

Good to hear that he's back among the living.

But I was expecting something more believable like:

"Trainman wakes after 19 year coma, to find that Sunset Limited still hasn't arrived in Orlando...."


----------



## AlanB (Jun 3, 2007)

AmtrakWPK said:


> But I was expecting something more believable like:
> "Trainman wakes after 19 year coma, to find that Sunset Limited still hasn't arrived in Orlando...."


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jun 3, 2007)

AlanB said:


> AmtrakWPK said:
> 
> 
> > But I was expecting something more believable like:
> ...


Seriously Alan, did you not hear that joke rumbling over the hill about an hour before it was delivered? 

*j*


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Jun 3, 2007)

He probably didn't hear the rumbling but he probably did hear the whistle...........


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jun 3, 2007)

...groan........

*j*


----------

